# DMX Hunt Club Greene County has Openings



## Model70 (Aug 25, 2005)

We have some openings in the club as we just added 1050 acres that was part of DTP. Many of you have hunted that tract and know what walks around over there.

Heres the deal   1700 acres   31 members  $ 850.   2 tracts  all in Greene County  and within 20 minutes of each other.

6 pts or better,  camp w/electric,  Lake Oconee access, ponds on each tract, foodplots  year round access.

send me an email    luns8537@bellsouth.net

I will send you ALL the details....  

The property will be shown this weekend  8/27  8/28


----------



## Model70 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Ttt*

Looking for  5  members......


----------



## Model70 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Showing weekend of  9/24*

Be showing the property one last time...  9/24


----------



## Model70 (Oct 5, 2005)

*BUMP  need 2>>>>>>>>>*

just need 2 members  now......


----------



## Model70 (Nov 1, 2005)

*TTT   Lookin' for one more.......*

Looking for one more.........


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Dec 4, 2005)

Are there still openings left?


----------

